# What is the fork Rake on the Caad5 frameset?



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

I found a chart - I have a 53cm frame, I always thought it was a 45mm rake.
The chart says 4.3. - Is this a 43mm rake?

thanks

http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/04/geo-16.html


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

Any help?
I'm about to spend about $300 on a new full carbon fork.
43mm rake, correct?

Thanks


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

Your assumption is correct. Cannondale did put a fork with a 43mm rake on the CAAD4 and CAAD5. I'm not sure for the rest of the CAAD series, but that should be all you need to know 

However, using a fork with 45mm of rake will work just fine. When I bought my own CAAD4 frame, it came with a 45mm rake Look HSC3 fork. The bike still steered very well, just as it does now with a 44mm rake Alpha Q fork. 43mm VS 45mm is your choice of quicker handling VS more stability.

P.S. If you read carefully the chart you linked, you can see the rake is written down as follows : Fork Rake (in/cm) : 1.7/4.3
This means 4.3 cm of rake, and if you know SI units at all, it's very much a no brainer...


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

So 43mm equals quicker handling over a 45mm rake?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I would think so if the spec called out for 43 stay with the OEM spec.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I thought if you have a 45 spec frame and you use a 43 fork, the handling is less quick; and with a 43 spec frame, a 45 fork will be a little quicker handling. I do not think it's very much either way though.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

David Loving said:


> I thought if you have a 45 spec frame and you use a 43 fork, the handling is less quick; and with a 43 spec frame, a 45 fork will be a little quicker handling. I do not think it's very much either way though.


You are correct. A 43mm rake offers a _very_ slightly slower steering as opposed to 45mm. What we're really talking about here is trail, which is calculated using the HTA , tire profile, bead seat diameter, wheelset radius and (obviously) rake - among others.

More than you ever wanted to know:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_and_motorcycle_geometry


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a caad5 and the stock fork works best on it. I had an easton fork on it for a while but went back to the stock time built fork with alloy steerer. Works better.


----------

